# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum >  SANS 10142-1:2017 (Ed. 2.00)

## Leecatt

I would like to start a thread specifically to discuss the new SANS 10142-1:2017 (Ed. 2.00)

My first question is 
When I purchase the PDF version can I install it on my office computer as well as my phone?
I could with the 2009 version

----------


## ACEsterhuizen

I would think so?

But when in doubt: (last page in sans pdf)

Copyright:

The copyright in a South African National Standard or any other publication published by the SABS
Standards Division vests in the SABS or, in the case of a South African National Standard based on
an international standard, in the organization from which the SABS adopted the standard under
licence or membership agreement. In the latter case, the SABS has the obligation to protect such
copyright. Unless exemption has been granted, no extract may be *reproduced*, *stored* in a *retrieval*
system or transmitted in any form or by any means without *prior written permission* from the SABS
Standards Division. This does not preclude the free use, in the course of implementing the
standard, of necessary details such as symbols, and size, type or grade designations. If these
details are to be used for any purpose *other* than *implementation*, prior written permission must be
obtained.

Details and advice can be obtained from the Manager – Standards Sales and Information Services.
Tel: +27 (0) 12 428 6883 Fax: +27 (0) 12 428 6928 E-mail: sales@sabs.co.za

----------


## Leecatt

I made inquiries to The ECA regarding the availability of the electronic version of the SANS-1.2017 V2 and was told that an update to it is imminent.
This made me think;
If I was to buy the paper version then the update would be offered free of charge at The ECA, consisting of all the pages upon which the information was changed. Inserting the new pages into the exiting booklet would be simple and life would carry on as normal afterwards.
However, those who have purchased the electronic version are not in the same predicament. To get the same updates electronically one would have to purchase a brand new electronic copy and that is not cheap either.
When one considers the cost of printing and distributing paper updates, as opposed to updating and re-posting a PDF File, nothing makes any sense.
Surely those who have purchased the original PDF File should also be furnished with an updated PDF file as they become available, at no extra cost?

----------

ACEsterhuizen (18-Feb-18)

----------


## Leecatt

After a visit to the ECA it has become apparent that  they no longer supply free copies of the amendments to the SANS 10142-1 book. 
Once there is an update both the book and the pdf file have to be repurchased. It seems that it has been this way for the past seven years. 
The file is available from them on a disk, as in the past.
My apologies for any misinformation.

----------


## GCE

Hi 

To me one of the most significant regulations that has been brought in is the inclusion of a Euro socket ( SANS 164-2 ) at every socket outlet point.
It appears that this regulation is being misread with some strange interpretations.

SANS 10142-1 ED 2 - pg 177 - 6.15.1.1.1 c - effective from January 2018 all socket-outlet points for new electrical installations shall include at least one socket-outlet complying with the dimensions of SANS 164-2.Socket-outlets points may also include socket-outlets complying with the dimensions of SANS 164-1.

The above regulation does not have any comma's or full stops between socket outlet points and new electrical installations. It also starts with socket outlet points and then refers to at least one socket outlet 
It therefore reads that every socket outlet point shall have a euro 

If we have a look at the definition of Installation work in the OHSA , which is what gives SANS 10142 teeth , it defines it as - the installation, extension, modification or repair of an electrical installation.

 The old single socket and double socket that we are used to can therefore no longer be installed in new electrical installations.We can install any combination of old 16amp sockets , USB sockets as long as one of the socket outlets at the *socket outlet point* is a Euro.

----------

Dave A (25-Feb-18), JacksonS (14-Aug-18)

----------


## Dave A

> The old single socket and double socket that we are used to can therefore no longer be installed in new electrical installations.We can install any combination of old 16amp sockets , USB sockets as long as one of the socket outlets at the *socket outlet point* is a Euro.


Explains why some suppliers have a special on 4x2 "normal" SSO units at the moment. They're dumping stock that legally we are no longer allowed to install  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Where does this leave us with dedicated and 5 amp socket outlets?

----------


## GCE

The dedicated socket outlet stays as we know it - There are moves to introduce a Euro red dedicated  , blue and black in the future. The future could be awhile since the introduction of the Euro socket first started doing the rounds in 1980 , eventually got to SANS 10142 as the preferred socket in 2013 and finally compulsory in 2018 - I could be watching the introduction of dedicated euros from above if the pace stays the same.

The 5 Amp socket remains as we know it, to use exclusively for individual luminaires only, subject to SANS 10142 6.14.1.4 pg 174

----------


## JacksonS

Good day!

Is there a list of changes from the 2012 edition somewhere? I don't see it in the new doc.

----------


## GCE

Hi Jackson 

There is not a table with the changes since Amdt 8 in 2012 and also because it is not an amendment but a new edition- Because it is a new edition they expect us to read the complete book and find the tweaks on the wording and the extra pieces added.

There were changes made to 
the alternative supply's and included a bit on PV , UPS etc 
Some extra pieces added in around DC systems and color coding 
Changes to the reference standards and tables 
Changes to the COC test report 
Geysers now on earth leakage 
Changes to consumers earth terminal 
New socket outlet requirements to SANS 164-2 ( euro) 

There are quiet a few spots were a may or shall where swooped out which may not appear to be a big change but does have implications.
We have been sending our guys on COC update courses to fine tune the knowledge

----------

Dave A (16-Aug-18)

----------


## JacksonS

Thanks GCE. That's very helpful.

----------


## ians

It seems i need to "refresh" my registration, SANS and COC documents.

I contacted the ECB today because i was told my "registration" has expired.

I was also told i need to get a new SANS book or download.

But more important, apparently the COC's i issue are "outdated" (bought a long time ago). Funny how nobody has ever complained about them. Maybe nobody actually reads them or know what they are suppose to look like.

----------


## ians

Visited the ECB website, search for electrical contractors in Durban. Wow only 15 active. Does this mean everyone else is operating as pirate contractors?

----------


## Leecatt

The ECB no longer exists as far as I know. Registration is done directly through the DOL now and has been for some years.
I registered last year July for 3 years, it cost me R360.00. 

My phone gave me another yearly reminder this year and I paid again this July for another 3 years, another R360.00. I forgot about last year.

I spent hours and hours trying to get a refund, no such luck, that money went on a one way journey.

Trying to get anyone to answer the phone was the greatest challenge and then trying to tell the person who did answer the phone my story??
I may as well have been talking Chinese.

----------


## GCE

Hi Ians 

It is not compulsory to belong to ECB, it is your own choice.
Same way that it is not compulsary to be a member of the ECA - As far as I know ECB only helps out with Technical issues whereas ECA helps with Technical , Contractual , Labour  and Training.Makes more sense top join ECA vs ECB

*It is compulsory to be registered with DOL and be in possession of a contractors Licence as issued by the department *  if you want to be an Electrical contractor

----------


## ians

It seems you are right. I am wondering if it is even worth while going to the trouble of registering.

----------


## GCE

By registering you become an Electrical contractor 

By not registering , you are a handyman who performs illegal electrical work and runs the risk of prosecution under the OHSA 
By not registering your insurance company will not pay out any claims under contractors all risk and possible public liability depending on the nature of the claim.
By not registering your client could refuse payment and a court of law could find that you fraudulent presented yourself as an Electrical contractor and therefore uphold the non payment until it is rectified or charge you criminally for fraud.

Besides being the legal thing to do and register as an Electrical contractor - is it really worth not registering for R120.00 per year  vs the risks you will place yourself in.

----------


## GCE

> Greetings All
> 
> I recall reading a thread regarding the change of installing socket outlets awhile ago that caused some confusion, this afternoon I recieved an article expling this in detail.
> 
> http://crown.co.za/latest-news/spark...socket-outlets


*I received a ECB version of the regulation this morning that differs from the ECA version with regards to existing installation.

Leaves a person wondering who is right and who is wrong - Amazing how the regulations can be interpreted so differently*

----------


## Dave A

Tony vs Cecil... Expect sparks!!

Tony seems to rely on this statement in SANS 10142-1 for his interpretation when it comes to extensions and additions to existing installations:




> If an existing installation is extended or altered, such extension or alteration shall comply with the provisions of *this part* of SANS 10142-1 that were applicable at the time of the erection of the extension or alteration.


 :Hmmm:  The key may be the significance of "this part". 

I don't have my copy available right now, but in which part is the statement made and applicable to?

----------


## GCE

It comes from the Introduction page 3 - Always worries me that there are to many personality clashes involved in the interruption and it is the contractor that gets taken to task in the end.
We need to keep pushing that the ECA , ECB and AIA sit around the same table and publish notes that they all agree on. Will make all our lives easier . 


_In terms of the OHS Act, the provisions of this part of SANS 10142 apply only
from the point of control to the point of consumption.
Because this part of SANS 10142 is continually updated, problems can arise
on which version of the standard will be applicable when a contract is signed.
The date of approval of the latest revision or amendment of this part of
SANS 10142 will be the implementation date of the revision or the
amendment. The applicable version of this part of SANS 10142 is the one
with the latest implementation date before the contract date. So contracts
signed before the approval of an amendment have to be carried out in
accordance with the provisions of the unamended standard. If an existing
installation is extended or altered, such extension or alteration has to comply
with the provisions of this part of SANS 10142 that were applicable at the
time of the erection of the extension or alteration.
The edition of the standard that was applicable at the date of erection of an
electrical installation is to be considered the edition defining the requirements
applicable to that particular electrical installation._
3

----------


## Dave A

The challenge with Cecil is he sits on the SANS Committee; as a result he has in his head what was intended (or at least what *he* intended). I've found the odd occasion where the words on the page actually state something different to what he intended them to say, and he does not easily concede that it "came out wrong" (or he was out of step with the rest of the committee??).

Tony misquoted the section. As you correctly quote, the section refers to "this part of SANS 10124" (not _this part of SANS 10142-1_) - so "this part" is surely -1.

Based on that though, I'm with Tony. After the latitude given on the time of signing of the contract has been taken into account, the language plainly states that extensions and alterations to existing installations done today need to apply the current edition of SANS 10142-1.

----------


## ians

Being 2018 and all the modern tech, what is the chance that you can renew and pay online? 

Ooops ...just found all the documents required. Best i be renewing this ASAP, someone might actually read one and find people are issuing COC's 

Wow, just shows how few people actually take note of COC documents or information written on them.

----------


## Dave A

> Being 2018 and all the modern tech, what is the chance that you can renew and pay online?


Now there's a dream worth pursuing!!

----------


## ians

Imagine that another another family leaving for a safer place to live. Bonus for me, i get to inherit the latest Sans edition 2 with a pile of seminar documentation. I might get around to reading the drivel printed, one day when i retire.  

Working on site at the moment, wonder why people waste all this time and money on rules and regulations, safety induction, medical checks ...blah blah blah. Then you open the roof tile and look across the ceiling and wonder why the safety of all the employees working in the office is not taken into consideration.

Finding shyte like, white wires being used as live...neutral and in some cases earth. No earthing on the plugs sockets, no earth leakage on any white sockets, the list is too long. 

I can tell you why, because it is paper work to cover the companies a$$ in case of an accident. Companies can be lucky i am not a government safety consultant with authority to shut down buildings due to negligence. I do have the authority as a master electrician, however i have bills to pay like everyone else. It was bad enough having inspectors come to site to collect their case of the finest whiskey back in the day, but now there is absolutely no control. 


My aircon mate arrived yesterday, telling me a how he was electrocuted and burnt on a site due to incorrect labeling and unsafe working conditions. A couple contractors die, what is the big deal?

----------


## SeanM

Afternoon All

I have recently been requested to complete the installation of electronic billboards can I please have some advise?

Do these fall under fixed appliances or lights?

----------


## SeanM

Afternoon all 

When it comes to stove connections the regulations refer to stove being fixed appliances which is normal.

The issue I have is that further on in the regulations it stipulates that *freestanding* stoves, a stove coupler must be used and if not must be on an earth leakage.

What about non freestanding stoves?

I place all stoves on an earth leakage and was questioned and asked to show were in the regulations non freestanding stoves must be on an earth leakage and I can't find it.

----------


## GCE

Hi 

I think the reason they state that a stove on a stove coupler need not be protected by ELU is to cut out any confusion with regards to socket outlets that need to be on ELU.They are ensuring that everybody understands that a stove coupler definitely does not need ELU 
If you look at 6.16.3 it defines a built in unit as a cooking appliance under fixed appliances.
Under 6.16.3.2.3 it states that it only requires ELU if the cooking appliance also feeds a standard socket outlet.( this was for the old isolator that used to come with a socket outlet for the extract fan) I think from 6.16.3.2.3 it is clear as mud that you don't need ELU protection on a cooking circuit under normal conditions

_6.7.5.5 The following do not need earth leakage protection:
a) socket-outlets connected to a safety supply, but see 7.8.3.3 and 7.12;
b) a socket-outlet that complies with SANS 164-4 and that is intended only
for the connection of an appliance for critical application (such as
emergency lighting, a deep-freeze, a burglar alarm, data processing
equipment, or life-supporting equipment);
c) circuits that supply fixed socket-outlets positioned out of normal reach,
rated at less than 16 A and intended for the connection of luminaires (see
6.14.1.4); and
d) a stove coupler that complies with SANS 60309-1 and of dimensions as
given in SANS 337 (see 6.15.1.1.5).

6.15.1.1.5 A stove coupler shall comply with the requirements of
SANS 60309-1 and shall be of dimensions as given in SANS 337.
NOTE 1 Earth leakage protection is not required for the stove circuit when a stove
coupler is used.
NOTE 2 For a three-phase coupler, the earth connection needs special consideration.

6.16 Fixed appliances
6.16.1 General
NOTE The general requirements in 6.16.1.1 to 6.16.1.12 apply, except where
otherwise required for specific cases.
6.16.1.1 Fixed appliances do not form part of the electrical installation other
than their positioning in relation to the supply and the wiring carried out
between different parts of the appliances

6.16.3 Cooking appliances
NOTE Cooking appliances include built-in stoves, oven hobs, and the like (see also
6.16.1).

6.16.3.2.3 A cooking appliance circuit may also supply one socket-outlet if
the rating of the socket-outlet does not exceed 16 A and if the following are
all contained in one control unit (see also 6.15.4.1):
a) the socket-outlet;
b) an earth leakage protection device including overcurrent protection for
protecting the socket-outlet; and
c) the switch-disconnector required for the cooking appliance (see 6.16.1).
NOTE The socket-outlet has to be protected against earth leakage so, unless the
protection device (see (b) above) is in the control unit, the entire cooking appliance
circuit has to be protected against earth leakage.

_

----------


## SeanM

Hi 

Thank you GCE.

----------


## ians

> Now there's a dream worth pursuing!!


The question i keep asking myself...why is it a dream...are we such a bunch of spineless sheep who just follow as we are told? 

Do the electrical contractors not pay the ECA to look out for them...make things happen to improve the electrical industry?

Why has the electrical industry not got a body or organisation to protect us as contractors...

make sure we get paid...

make sure the DOL follow up on complaints...

make sure a systems are put in place to get registration done more efficiently....up to date...tracking down pirate contractors.

make sure that there are suitably qualified people make the rules and changing the regulations as the industry evolves...not a bunch yahooos who sit in an office...they should try include people who are out there hands on doing the projects.

making sure that electrical contractors who advertise that they are registered contractors are not dropping off semi skilled labour to perform tasks above their grade.

doing random checks on issued COC's ...the joke of the industry at the moment...the majority of people collecting COC's which are suppose to be certified legal documents as everyone makes them out of be...dont even have a clue what the recording are or if they even correct...i can tell you now i have issued COC as a test to see if anyone actually reads them...and i can tell you now...if you ever come across them you will know they are mine because...i use the name jack sparrow for the test certificates...which have absolute bullshyte written on them...with numbers like 10810.

i have just been advised that the project i am busy with has a COC for the work completed...to give you one example of how messed up it is...the lights circuit is connected to the C1 orange 20 amp breaker which is the dedicated aircon circuit feeding 2 seperate aircon isolators in 2 completely different locations...not one of the white standard plugs are on earth leakage...in fact i am yet to find a socket outlet which actually trip the earth leakage.

----------

